# Datei vom Google Keyword tool downloaden für KeywordCorral



## schmidtt1 (18. November 2011)

Hallo, wie kann ich Keywords aus dem Google Keyword tool so herunterladen, dass ich eine Datei bekomme, die so aussieht?

Wenn es nicht mehr funktioniert, weil das tool aktualisiert wurde, wäre ich für Alternativ-Programme sehr dankbar.


----------

